# MySQL und Eclipse



## Schaaaf (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Eclipse und MySQL installiert Aber wie bekomme ich die beiden jetzt in Kooperation?
D.h. wie kann ich MySQL in Eclipse nutzen?

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Gast2 (13. Okt 2010)

Du brauchst nen MySql treiber und musst dich in jdbc einlesen.


----------



## chawo87 (14. Okt 2010)

hab dazu ein gutes videotutorial

MySQL Datenbankzugriff via JDBC in Eclipse Video - sevenload

viel spass beim anschauen


----------



## Schaaaf (15. Okt 2010)

Gibt es auch eine schritftliche Beschreibung? 
(Mit meiner Internetverbindung bekomme ich das Video nicht auf.)


----------



## chawo87 (15. Okt 2010)

Schritte bei der Programmierung


----------



## z-mon (16. Okt 2010)

Nabend Schaaaf,

bitte schau dir hierzu das Java MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial an. Da wird die StepByStep erklärt was zu tun ist.

Wenn du anschließend noch Fragen offen sind, frag! 

Grüße


----------



## Schaaaf (20. Okt 2010)

Habe die Schritte wie bei Java MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial befolgt. Habe also jetzt eine Klasse Test, wo ich die Klasse MySQLConnection aufrufe. Was genau muss ich denn jetzt in MySQLCOnnection tun?


----------



## z-mon (20. Okt 2010)

Schaaaf hat gesagt.:


> Habe die Schritte wie bei Java MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial befolgt. Habe also jetzt eine Klasse Test, wo ich die Klasse MySQLConnection aufrufe. Was genau muss ich denn jetzt in MySQLCOnnection tun?



Was hast du denn konkret vor? In die MySQLConnection Klasse kannst du deine SQL Abfragen einbauen und dann entsprechend über andere Klassen abrufen.


----------



## Schaaaf (22. Okt 2010)

Also ich muss ja erst mal eine DB erstellen, ne? Wie geht das z.B. in MySQLConnection? Wenn ich erstmal einen Anfang habe, denke ich werde ich auch weiter wissen.


----------



## timbeau (22. Okt 2010)

Die Datenbank musst du meines Wissens vorher erstellen. Aber da bin ich nicht 100% sicher. Mit H2 kann man die DB automatisch anlegen lassen wenn sie noch nicht existiert. 

In deinem Programm kannst du per SQL dann die Struktur erstellen.


----------



## Schaaaf (22. Okt 2010)

H2? Was ist das und wo kommt das hin?


----------



## ARadauer (22. Okt 2010)

> H2? Was ist das und wo kommt das hin?


von der h2 homepage??????

Ich würde mich erstmal mit Datenbank Grundlagen beschäftigen... Ich würde über jdbc die Datenbank nicht erstellen...


----------



## timbeau (22. Okt 2010)

H2 ist sowas wie MySQL, ein DBMS. 

In H2 wird einfach eine DB angelegt wenn es diese DB noch nicht gibt. Das ist praktisch, aber nicht immer gewünscht. 

Ich kenne MySQL nicht gut aber der sicherste Weg ist es MySQL auf deinem Pc zu installieren und erstmal zu testen obs läuft. Und darauf dann mit eclipse verbinden.


----------

